# Distribution device?



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello all,

I've been lurking here for some time and this would be my first post. I'm really not knowledgable in the area of home theater. If it's alright, I'd like to ask what is probably a very simplistic question.

My home stereo serves me quite well in the living room. The amplifier has a center, front, rear and a sub outputs. My home also is wired for sound in several rooms. They call it "Hi-Tek" wiring. Bottom line, there are 2 coaxial cables, 4 audio (2 pair) speaker wires, and 2 CAT-5 cables into virtually every room all converging upon a single distribution center in the basement (patch panels, punchblocks etc..). There are also speakers mounted in the ceilings/walls in most of the rooms as well so, it would seem that I'm pretty set with the exception of the delivery hardware.

I understand that it's unwise to "double up" or connect parallel speakers as it reduces over-all load resistance and stands to cause wear and possibly damage to the amplifier. So, I'm guessing someone will suggest a pre-amp and amplifier array type of device(s). While I'm not an expert in sound amplification and distribution and the products available on the market, I do have a very strong background in electronics. So, I'm here seeking advice of those who have a pulse on the consumer audio market.

My interest would be for a simple, clean and cost effective way of distributing audio to each of the rooms preferably switchable room by room. To be honest, most of the rooms don't need it, I'd be quite happy if I could do say, two or three rooms. It would also be good to be able to control the volume from those rooms without having to go all the way into the living room to make a simple volume adjustment. Things like channel/mode select not important to me at all.

Again, nothing real fancy. Thank you. I look forward to the comments and suggestions.



Regards,
Steve


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

1st, welcome to the shack!

2nd, your home sound system sound awesome!

As far as impedance from system to system, you can get the impedance you want by being creative with wiring.
I'm assuming you know this with your background in electronics.

If you have 8 - 8 ohm speakers and you wish them to equal 8 ohms you can wire 4 groups of 2 in parallel, then wire 2 groups of those in series and end up with 2 - 8 ohm systems or 1 - 8 ohm system.

I may have the description wrong but either way, it can be done with as many speakers as you want.

I'm not big in audio systems so I may be way off base here adn in that case someone will offer useful info soon. :joke:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Whole house distribution systems / multi-room systems... do get somewhat complicated when you wish to control them from within each room. There are several companies and tons and tons of configurations depending on what features you want. 

Russound has several varieties.

SmartHomeUSA carries a selection from a couple of different companies.

Niles offers some solutions.

One of the most comprehensive is Nuvo.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

tweeksound said:


> 1st, welcome to the shack!
> 
> 2nd, your home sound system sound awesome!
> 
> ...



Thanks Tweeksound,

I have played with the series parallel idea but it too has it's limitations. Worst of which is the lack of the clean independant controls. But good thoughts. Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Whole house distribution systems / multi-room systems... do get somewhat complicated when you wish to control them from within each room. There are several companies and tons and tons of configurations depending on what features you want.
> 
> Russound has several varieties.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sonnie,

I'll surf these sites and see what floats to the top. Appreciate it!


----------

